# Stolen - Omega SpeedMaster REF 3523.80.00 Serial 57105518



## camhodge

Usual Story.

Stolen - Omega SpeedMaster REF 3523.80.00 Serial 57105518

Have reported to police and insurance company.

Thought the serial online might help somewhat.

MSG me here or at [email protected] with any info.

Thanks


----------

